# Display driver error



## Amy01 (Dec 23, 2007)

Each time I play a game, any game, I keep getting a message that reads, display driver has stopped working and has recovered. I have tried to update my drivers but it still messes up. I used to be able to play games, such as need for speed most wanted and GTA San Andreas up till this week. After finding what drivers I had I found updates, I guess you can call them that and it tells me that its not the right drivers when trying to install them. But the gateway site tells me that its the driver I have for my computer. Its very confusing. I have a gateway gt5404 running windows vista home premium 32 bit and its bone stock. But like I said, I had no problems with any games till now. When I play San andreas the game works, barely, but there are numbers and letters popping up all over the screen while the game plays, now and then it freezes fora few seconds. I have tried everything to fix this.. Anyone have any ideas..


----------



## Amy01 (Dec 23, 2007)

Anyone? This problem is really starting to get to me


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Amy01!! :smile:


Seems like there is same issue with the driver that you installed on your computer, because it works fine before install the driver, am I right?

Try download this driver and see whether it solve your issue:
Windows Vista Intel(R) G965/Q963 Express Chipset Family Video Driver Version: 7.14.10.1147


This is the page which contains all the latest driver for your computer:
Your computer driver donwload page





Hope this helps :wave:


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Here are the same drivers from intel if you wish :
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=2576

When you reinstall your display drivers I would start by uninstalling the old drivers (if there's no uninstaller in add/remove programs then go to the device manager, right-click your video controller => uninstall) then restart the computer in safe mode and install the new drivers from there.

Note that graphic glitches can also be caused by overheating. Please download and install sensorsview pro (latest version here) and tell us about your cpu & gpu temp, fan speeds and voltages.


----------



## Amy01 (Dec 23, 2007)

All this did not help. I have tried this all before but thought I would try it again and I get nothing. Same problem. And the sensor view program says my temp it at 115 cpu clock is at 2795 mhz. So yeah still getting same errors. I will let this sit shut down for a while and try some games cold to see if that works. And let you know. Thanks.


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

Sounds like you have a hardware problem, not a software one. Your machine is overheating. It's time to start checking the fans and ventilation ports on your machine. Either the fan is failing or failed or the air cooling intake ports are clogged.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Had you uninstalled the old display drivers before you installed the new ones ?

That 115 temp is in celsius or fahrenheit ? Could you post a screenshot of sensorsview's results so that we can see all the voltages and temps : to post a screenshot press the printscreen (or prt scr) key then run paint, click edit => paste, save the image as .jpg and attach it to your next post using the manage attachements button in advanced mode.

Would be a good idea to open the case, clean the dust with a can of compressed air and check that all your fans are working as brow96 said.

Make sure you have all the latest hardware drivers from gateway's website (see bhahar84's link) and make sure you have downloaded and installed all the latest critical updates from windows update.


----------



## Amy01 (Dec 23, 2007)

I did uninstall the old ones first yes. I also have cleaned up all my ports and fans. After leaving the pc shut down overnight I turned it on and tried running a game then and still got the problem. Heres my screen shot. I shall open my pc up one more time and relook at the fans, but everything seems to be running normal in therefrom what I can see. The tech support guy from gateway has told me that many people have got this same problem, mostly WoW players from what I have read. There games goes for a bit then freezes and so on and on. Then after leaving the game they get the error message just like I do, so I tried running WoW, and after dying many many times (I dont play WoW), my game ran but it did freeze over and over, I shut it down and got my little error message again. Gateway tech has sent my complaint to some of there gurus and have yet to get back to me.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

There was some problem during the installation of sensorsview pro and it couldn' detect your sensors. Make sure you installed it using the administrator account. This is how it should look : 


If you can't get sensorsview pro to display your temps then try speedfan :
http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php

Also see if there's some hardware monitor or pc health status screen in the BIOS utility when you start the computer : repeatedly press the del key (or look for some "press xx to enter setup" message) when the computer starts. Tell us about your temps and voltages there if available.


----------



## momo26 (Mar 16, 2010)

WOW, i have exactly the same problem when trying to play wow and its anoying me, i tried everything and it all failed, i really need to know what to do


----------



## momo26 (Mar 16, 2010)

if U EVENTUALLY MANAGED TO FIX YOUR PC display driver, COULD U TELL ME HOW PLEASE?


----------

